# Morricone settles old scores with ‘simplistic’ directors



## timprebble (Feb 24, 2019)

Fascinating interview with Ennio Morricone:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...-composer-film-makers-directors-cliches-music

“What makes it most difficult to compose a score are those directors who need to know and control every detail of their work, and therefore don’t let composers do their job,” he says. “In my career, I have met many of that kind … Joffé, one of the most peculiar under this profile. Relationships must be based on trust.”

“Film composers have themselves underestimated their own contribution and, in so doing, they have made directors and producers accustomed to very fast working times – not the least by resorting to myriads of clichés,” he says...


----------



## SGordB (Feb 24, 2019)

And yet, it was while struggling under the yoke of "the most peculiar" Joffe that he wrote his, arguably, most beloved theme: "Gabriel's Oboe."


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 24, 2019)

timprebble said:


> “Film composers have themselves underestimated their own contribution and, in so doing, they have made directors and producers accustomed to very fast working times – not the least by resorting to myriads of clichés,” he says


Great statement.


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 24, 2019)

I love it when someone with clout rips some a$$... the Good, the Bad, and the Ugly, indeed!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Feb 24, 2019)

SGordB said:


> And yet, it was while struggling under the yoke of "the most peculiar" Joffe that he wrote his, arguably, most beloved theme: "Gabriel's Oboe."


I had to search at youtube for Gabriel’s oboe (shamfully I didn’t know it) it made a good start of my day, what a beautiful composition! Here it is played by a Danish oboist- to me it sounds wonderful.


----------



## pmountford (Feb 25, 2019)

Apologies for the self promotion Gabriel's Oboe is a wonderful piece - here's my ensemble performing it many years ago....


----------



## JPQ (Feb 25, 2019)

OleJoergensen said:


> I had to search at youtube for Gabriel’s oboe (shamfully I didn’t know it) it made a good start of my day, what a beautiful composition! Here it is played by a Danish oboist- to me it sounds wonderful.




your correct sounds wonderful.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 25, 2019)

Interesting comments on JW in that article as well.


----------



## chrisr (Feb 25, 2019)

pmountford said:


> here's my ensemble performing it many years ago....


Lovely stuff Phil, set me up for the day


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 25, 2019)

poetd said:


> I love the story about his score for Once upon a Time in the West.
> 
> It was written before filming even started and Leone loved the score so much he took it around on the set with him on a portable tape player.
> 
> ...




Terrific score, I have a wonderful dvd with him conducting it as well as others. Definitely one of my favorites by Morricone....I'm all over his book.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 25, 2019)

To be fair to John Carpenter, he probably didn't want to get in his way...you know, considering how much he practically worshipped him. 

I heard an interview with Joffe in which he said Morricone sung the themes over the phone...which made practically no sense to him. Paraphrasing, "But he's EM so I trusted him."


----------



## robgb (Feb 25, 2019)

I guess it would be great if more directors understood film music the way Spielberg does. But then it would be great if most directors understood filmmaking the way Spielberg does.


----------



## SGordB (Feb 25, 2019)

pmountford said:


> Apologies for the self promotion Gabriel's Oboe is a wonderful piece - here's my ensemble performing it many years ago....



Beautiful, beautiful rendition. Goosebumps, shivers, aplenty here. And "Gabriel's violin" (viola?), too.


----------



## kilgurt (Feb 25, 2019)

I saw Ennio Morricone in concert in March 2017 in Mannheim and about 4 weeks ago in Berlin. The first event was with my 84 year old dad, the second one with my son - an unforgettable experience! Very moving. Both times.


----------

